# article i sent to magazine



## babygirlmedia (Jun 3, 2008)

hi there i just wanted to show you this as i just wanted to spread the word around so none of you go through the same thing.
thanks for your time.x

*My poor Kitten*

It was only about 5 weeks ago that I was really excited about seeing some kittens.  I had been searching specifically for a little tabby for months.  This guy I was going to see told me he had two separate litters, some were tabbies, some were tortoiseshell, some black, and also there was a little grey and white fluffy one.  I could not contain my excitement as cats mean the world to me.  I was brought up with cats especially my pops ex wife who had twelve of them.  Also one of her cats had many litters and she would let me know as soon as they were born.  I would go straight up to see them.  I guess that’s where my real love for cats started.  We had three cats ourselves and I often found them sleeping in my bed at night.  It was only last year that I was properly settled into a three bedroom house with my three children and partner so beforehand getting even one cat was not possible.  As soon as we found out we were getting our house I had chose two black kittens from my friend Sarah and the day we moved in I had them.  Minxie and Sooty were fantastic company and lots of fun.  
So I got onto a bus to see this guy with the litters of kittens and could hardly contain myself when I saw them all.  I fell in love with them all and wanted to bring them all home!  My partner had said I could choose two kittens but I just could not decide.  Well I got my tabby and I got my tortoiseshell but I could not resist getting the grey and white one and also another tabby looking one.  So off I go on the bus home with my friends cat box with six little kittens (as my friend brought the other two tortoiseshells). I was dying to get them home and was a little anxious at my partners reaction when I showed him our four new additions.  He was very shocked but loved them too.  I was finally so happy to have my big family of cats but I was sure that was enough.
Last night I was watching my kittens, now eleven weeks old, playing around in the lounge whilst we watched TV.  At about 11pm we decided to call it a night but I wanted a quick shower and my partner wanted his work clothes washed and dried for the following morning.  I told him to put the washing machine on (even explaining how to work it) and I would wake up early in the morning to put his washed clothes in the dryer.  Once that was all done we went to bed.  I woke the following morning at about 4-30am to exchange his washing over and as I was emptying the washing machine I thought I saw a cuddly toy in there, except to my horror it was my little tabby kitten.  He was dead and I was heartbroken.  I ran upstairs and woke my partner.  At first he couldn’t understand what on earth all the fuss and commotion was.  He could not understand why I was sobbing my heart out saying go downstairs to see what you have done.  My poor partner was just as horrified as I was and I know he is feeling awful about it although I know it was a freak accident and he would never do it on purpose.  My partner sorted Indie, my now poor dead kitten out whilst I sobbed and sobbed.  It was nt just the fact that I had lost my little boy tabby it was also the sadness and shock of seeing him there dead and knowing that he must have suffered a terrible experience.
Today I find myself looking around for him, looking at the chair he once slept on with the other kittens.  Waiting for his little cry for attention, except today there is no sight or sound from him and neither will there be tomorrow or the next day.  I am truly gutted and I could not write this with anymore urgency or sincerity to please, please ALWAYS check your washing machine, tumble dryer and even the dishwasher before you put it on.  Kittens are so tiny and playful and they still lack so much knowledge of any danger.  Make sure you let everyone in your family know to check first because I really would not like you to go through what I went through early hours this morning.  If only we had checked first then my Indie, my baby, would still be playing today. 


© Jemma ozanne


----------



## terrib (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh gosh babygirl, that is so sad. Sorry.


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess it happens and im am totally gutted, my poor partner feels terrible but ive told him its not his fault. im heartbroken but i desperately wanted to warn any cat owners as this did happen easily and i would not wish it on anyone else.


----------



## bryndavis (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh god, you must be feeling awful, my thoughts are with you!  I'm so sorry


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jun 4, 2008)

If I were you, I would've killed your husband.

Or forced him to buy me another one.

Always, always check your clothes before you put them in the washer, Jesus.


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 4, 2008)

He has offered to get me another kitten but ive said to leave it for now as its not going to replace indie or bring him back. i did run into the room that early morning and shouted all the words under the son at him so much so he thought something had happened to our kids! i wrote this article because i would dread it happening to anyone else. actually do any of you know which magazines would print this warning article as i really do believe its a strong point to get across to people.?anyone know?


----------



## bryndavis (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't know about magazines, sorry.

I was just telling this story to my sister, and apparently one of her best friend's kittens went to sleep in the washing machine and suffered the same fate.  You're not alone  and so I totally agree that this is an important message!

Maybe submit it to some online blogs?  Maybe a lolcat blog?  Those blogs post pictures of their cats with funny comments and quotes, and so I'm guessing that those frequenters are cat lovers.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 4, 2008)

That's so sad... =[ Kittens/cats are so wonderful. This is a touching article (for animal-lovers like me, anyway).


----------



## Shyox (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a cat who climbed into the tailpipe during winter for warmth, and when my neighbors started up their car they heard a terrible screaming and other noises.

It had ripped its tail off and mauled its feet. It looked terrible.

Luckily it survived, and we kept it for a year until it ran away. Jerkoff cat... 600$ and the moron runs away.


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 6, 2008)

my other cat ran away because we had a dog temporaliy. i couldnt understand why  minxie my other cat (his sister)was nt crying for him. anyway the morning that indie had his accident in washing machine sooty my cat that had been missing for over three months came back! i was shocked but he gave me comfort bless him-  my partner is finding me another kitten now .


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 7, 2008)

my oh brought home a new fluffy kitten for me today-well chuffed, ive named it sonny.


----------



## granty1 (Jul 15, 2008)

There seems to be some unfortunate irony somewhere in your choice of tagline.....


----------

